
In Search of Hess’ Triangle (2014) - hardmath123
https://chriswhong.com/open-data/in-search-of-hess-triangle-part-1/
======
anon1253
'The lot is marked “VORHES”, though some articles call it “Voorhees” or
“Voorhis”'

I think this might be a derivation of the Dutch word "voorhuis"
([https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/voorhuis](https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/voorhuis)).
The transliteration is "front house" (as in front office, portal, hall) and
usually denotes a street level entrance to a larger complex. Given that New
York had a lot of immigration from the Netherlands (heck, it was called New
Amsterdam for a while) I think this might make sense.

------
tshanmu
This is so much the HN I love! :) sticking it to the man, people figuring it
out so many years later and me reading from the other side of world about the
definace of David Hess (however small it may be)

~~~
wallace_f
HN 'sticking it to the man' like how mods purged the open letter critical of
Google's authoritarian Dragonfly project? The thread that should be on the
front page right now, with more upvotes than all other front page threads
combined?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830)

~~~
tshanmu
I meant David Hess, not HN per se - but yes there is definitely a pro some-
silicon-valley bias on HN.

edit: corrected typo

------
millisecond
Having spent a lot of time immersed in NYC property configurations recently,
we can use the calculated sqft of 7.3 and look up the zoning on NYC ZoLa (zone
C4-5) gives a commercial floor-area-ratio of 3.4. This means a building
serving commercial tenants could be built with a grand total of about 24.8 sq
ft. With standard set-backs, you're looking at about 5 floors but the top ones
would be tight at around 3 sqft each.

------
basicplus2
Given that presumably it includes a space down to a certain depth..

could one now confidently refer to it as a Hessoid?

~~~
vackosar
Hesoid is greek poet:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hesiod](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hesiod)
:)

